# Exotic snake threatens Sunshine coast wildlife



## RoryBreaker (Nov 27, 2014)

http://www.qt.com.au/news/foreign-snake-slithering-coast-suburbs-threatens-w/2466906/


----------



## GBWhite (Nov 27, 2014)

Changed my mind about posting.


----------



## PythonLegs (Nov 27, 2014)

Wow, guy can tell its a pregnant female from that photo? Pretty damn talented.


----------



## Chris1 (Nov 27, 2014)

omg, $900 for a cornsnake? Hes gotta be joking!!!!


----------



## BrownHash (Nov 27, 2014)

30 hatchies x $900 = $27,000

The possibility of 27k means that every man and his dog will be looking for this snake, making it easier to locate the snake this way. It'll be easier to find it once someone tries to sell it on gumtree.


----------



## eipper (Nov 27, 2014)

the bull dust in this article is only surpassed by the quotes this muppet is making on stalkbook


----------



## PythonLegs (Nov 28, 2014)

Gonna be a lot of snakes getting shovelled this weekend..who is that fool?


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Nov 29, 2014)

PythonLegs said:


> Wow, guy can tell its a pregnant female from that photo? Pretty damn talented.



The original fb post had 3 photos of the snake one where it was belly up basking, i assume thats the one making them assume the gravidity


----------



## GBWhite (Nov 29, 2014)

kitten_pheonix said:


> The original fb post had 3 photos of the snake one where it was belly up basking, i assume thats the one making them assume the gravidity



I wasn't going to comment but have changed my mind. I was sus about the whole thing when I read the article. To me the snake looks either dead or artificial because except for the first shot it holds the exact same pose in the upside down shot and on the grass. Even in the first shot the only difference is the head appears to have been manipulated and placed against the wall to give the appearance that it is alive. Now after visiting his fb page and reading the posts I'm even more convinced that this is nothing more than a marketing exercise. Have a look at the page yourself and see what you reckon. It seems to me that since he's got all the locals attention with posts like "I need your help" and "Another case of mistaken identity that could have ended in tragedy" he's now offering a deal similar to a snake catcher scammer on the Gold Coast where you can pay a one off fee of $150 for a property/business inspection with two free follow up calls. Theoretically if one does a proper job at the time of his first consultation there shouldn't be any need for follow up calls. Coincidence? Maybe, but I think not.


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Nov 29, 2014)

GBWhite said:


> I wasn't going to comment but have changed my mind. I was sus about the whole thing when I read the article. To me the snake looks either dead or artificial because except for the first shot it holds the exact same pose in the upside down shot and on the grass. Even in the first shot the only difference is the head appears to have been manipulated and placed against the wall to give the appearance that it is alive. Now after visiting his fb page and reading the posts I'm even more convinced that this is nothing more than a marketing exercise. Have a look at the page yourself and see what you reckon. It seems to me that since he's got all the locals attention with posts like "I need your help" and "Another case of mistaken identity that could have ended in tragedy" he's now offering a deal similar to a snake catcher scammer on the Gold Coast where you can pay a one off fee of $150 for a property/business inspection with two free follow up calls. Theoretically if one does a proper job at the time of his first consultation there shouldn't be any need for follow up calls. Coincidence? Maybe, but I think not.



I did think the position was a little strange, along with the fact the snake sat still for multiple photos but just left it as im not really up with how corn snakes behave


----------



## RoryBreaker (Dec 6, 2014)

GBWhite said:


> I wasn't going to comment but have changed my mind. I was sus about the whole thing when I read the article. To me the snake looks either dead or artificial because except for the first shot it holds the exact same pose in the upside down shot and on the grass. Even in the first shot the only difference is the head appears to have been manipulated and placed against the wall to give the appearance that it is alive. Now after visiting his fb page and reading the posts I'm even more convinced that this is nothing more than a marketing exercise. Have a look at the page yourself and see what you reckon. It seems to me that since he's got all the locals attention with posts like "I need your help" and "Another case of mistaken identity that could have ended in tragedy" he's now offering a deal similar to a snake catcher scammer on the Gold Coast where you can pay a one off fee of $150 for a property/business inspection with two free follow up calls. Theoretically if one does a proper job at the time of his first consultation there shouldn't be any need for follow up calls. Coincidence? Maybe, but I think not.



I think you are spot on.

Another 'ad' posing as a news article is online today.

http://www.qt.com.au/news/coast-man-catches-deadly-eastern-brown-rat-trap/2475903/

Cheers


----------



## arevenant (Dec 6, 2014)

This hurt my brain. There wasn't even spellcheck run over the 'article'.


----------



## shano (Dec 7, 2014)

After reading the stories and looking through the facebook pages it got me thinking about cross breeding in the wild. As snake relocators (and anyone else for that matter) id a snake as being non venomous and then proceed to handle the snake as just that - a non venomous, are they always 100% safe from a fatal bite? Is there ever a possibility that cross breeding can happen between venomous and non venomous? Say brown snake and woma maybe as an example?... Would a bite from a cross breed be deadly? Kind of like a wolf in sheeps clothing...


----------



## GBWhite (Dec 7, 2014)

shano said:


> After reading the stories and looking through the facebook pages it got me thinking about cross breeding in the wild. As snake relocators (and anyone else for that matter) id a snake as being non venomous and then proceed to handle the snake as just that - a non venomous, are they always 100% safe from a fatal bite? Is there ever a possibility that cross breeding can happen between venomous and non venomous? Say brown snake and woma maybe as an example?... Would a bite from a cross breed be deadly? Kind of like a wolf in sheeps clothing...



Like most of the snake relocators facebook pages that I have read there appears to be a lot of crap on this guy's facebook page. It seems to me that a lot of people have jumped on the snake catching business band wagon without any real background in snakes. They are usually just hobbyist who have discovered a business opportunity open to exploitation through the general public's ignorance toward our scaly friends.

The simple answer to your question Shano is no. Venomous and non venomous snakes can not cross breed.

I've been involved with relocating snakes for near on 50 years and to be honest unless the animal poses a direct threat to persons or domestic pets there is no need for them to be removed and relocated at all. They do not deliberately attack people or pets unless provoked and will move on in their own good time. I field inquiries about snakes showing up in peoples places and properties almost on a daily basis and 9 times out of 10 by relaying a bit of background about snakes in general, convince the caller that there is nothing to worry about and to simply leave it alone and let it move on of its own accord. I don't even attend unless the snake is highly venomous and/or in a location that may become hazardous. I might add that I have never charged anyone to remove and relocate a snake. I perform the task as a community service and use the opportunity to educate the public.

George.


----------



## jongroom74 (Dec 7, 2014)

Well said george alot of cowboys out there big noteing on this stupid invention facebook ...... we had an incedent recently because of it ..... takes years of experience to do what we do and just keeping reptiles wont make you a snake catcher .... hope everyone has a great xmas amd new year .... Jon


Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## jongroom74 (Dec 7, 2014)

Cross breeding really ...... heres a lesson dont believe anything on that rediculous site facebook ..... 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## shano (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks for the info George. Almost seems a little like scaremongering doesn't it...

Yeah I certainly don't believe everything I read so thought I would ask if it was possible.


----------



## apprenticegnome (Dec 8, 2014)

This guy might be related to the crew here in the Hunter that got in the paper with the boa in Minmi/fletcher and the 2meter red bellied black. I have no problem with people who charge to relocate or hobbyists who do do removal just the B.S that gets thrown about to promote themselves in the media.


----------



## ronhalling (Dec 12, 2014)

That post just made my head hurt, who took the pics ?, who reported it to the snake catcher ?, how did they know it was gravid ?, why was it not caught when the pics were taken ?, I am so confused    ............................................Ron


----------

